# 04 Spec V project complete !!



## CLSentra (Oct 21, 2004)

After several months of blood, sweat, and money the 04 spec v is completed. Below is a list of performance and comestic mods. Pictures to follow if I can find a easy way to post. Some poor quality picutres can be found at http://www.mossyperformance.com/main/customer_rides.php?id=8

Interior
MOMO Pedals
Carbon Fiber E-Brake
Cobra Radar Detector
Belltronics Vector FX Performance Accelerometer
Tinted Windows
Alarm
Custom Nitrous Switch Panel

Exterior
Custom Paint by Danny Albert Designs
De-Badged Rear
T-Rex Billet Grilles Upper and Lower

Engine
JWT Clutch
JWT Aluminum Flywheel
AEM Short Ram Intake
Magnaflow Cat Back Exhaust
Magnaflow 18" Resonator
Hotshot Header
Unorthodox Underdrive Pulley
Nology Hotwires
Ground Kit
Apexi S-AFC II
Nismo Oil Cap
ES Motor Mount Inserts
Hondata Intake Manifold Gasket
Zex Wet Nitrous Kit (55-75)
Zex Purge Kit with Light (Blue)
Zex Remote Bottle Opener
Zex Pressure Gauge
Optima Yellow Top Battery
JWT Balancer Removal Kit


Cooling
Nismo Radiator Cap
Redline Waterwetter

Transmission
Mossy Fast Shift Short Shifter
Redline MT90

Suspension
B&G Springs
Nismo Front Sway Bar
Nismo Rear Sway Bar
Nismo Lower Tie Bar
Megan Racing Front Strut Tower Bar

Wheels/Brakes
Nismo Wheels-Silver
Yokohama ES100 Tires
Factory Brembo Calipers
Nissan OEM Brembo Rotors Custom Cross Drilled/Slotted Front-Rear
Crown Stainless Steel Brake Lines Front-Rear
Frelub 650 Synthetic Brake Fluid
Hawk Performance Pads

Audio
Sony Deck 200 Watt with MP3
Pyle 1400 Watt 5- Channel Amp 
Pioneer 4-Way Speakers-Front and Rear
JL 10" Subwoofer
XM Radio


----------



## B.A.J. (Jan 30, 2004)

CLSentra said:


> After several months of blood, sweat, and money the 04 spec v is completed. Below is a list of performance and comestic mods. Pictures to follow if I can find a easy way to post. Some poor quality picutres can be found at http://www.mossyperformance.com/main/customer_rides.php?id=8
> 
> Interior
> MOMO Pedals
> ...


nice ride, hows the grip in first?
Josh


----------



## CLSentra (Oct 21, 2004)

B.A.J. said:


> nice ride, hows the grip in first?
> Josh


It will light the tires all the way to second.


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

Not feeling the graphics, paint or grill but i like the mods. :thumbup: how you like those tires(assuming they are gripping the ground  )?


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

707Spec-V said:


> Not feeling the graphics, paint or grill but i like the mods. :thumbup: how you like those tires(assuming they are gripping the ground  )?


*Lets be honest.. nothing holds the ground like 'Toyo Proxies'*


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

"Belltronics Vector FX Performance Accelerometer"

hows that working for ya? fairly accurate?


----------



## CLSentra (Oct 21, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> "Belltronics Vector FX Performance Accelerometer"
> 
> hows that working for ya? fairly accurate?


It seems to be accurate and makes it easy to test 1/8, 1/4, 0-60 after each mod.


----------



## CLSentra (Oct 21, 2004)

707Spec-V said:


> Not feeling the graphics, paint or grill but i like the mods. :thumbup: how you like those tires(assuming they are gripping the ground  )?


They do a superior job on grip although because there is sooo much torque out the gate they will burn if you let it.


----------



## CLSentra (Oct 21, 2004)

CLSentra said:


> They do a superior job on grip although because there is sooo much torque out the gate they will burn if you let it.


Here's some better pic's


http://members.cardomain.com/clsentra4


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

nice car, but the graphics arent doing it for me, i would have gone with a cf hood and trunk, and that would be it for the exterior, but nice rims, and i am loving your engine mods, how much that run you?


----------



## CLSentra (Oct 21, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> nice car, but the graphics arent doing it for me, i would have gone with a cf hood and trunk, and that would be it for the exterior, but nice rims, and i am loving your engine mods, how much that run you?


in total about 10-12K for all mods.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I like it...but no cams?


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

CLSentra said:


> Zex Wet Nitrous Kit (55-75)
> Zex Purge Kit with Light (Blue)
> Zex Remote Bottle Opener
> Zex Pressure Gauge


how's the engine running with the nitrous system ?

any problems yet?

how many miles are on it with the nitrous?


----------



## CLSentra (Oct 21, 2004)

skatehard90 said:


> how's the engine running with the nitrous system ?
> 
> any problems yet?
> 
> how many miles are on it with the nitrous?


it runs great. i am running the 55 shot as I have no way of adjusting timing. I have about 2k on it since install. total miles are 17k.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Scroto Baggins said:


> .....but no cams?


I was thinking the same thing. With your mods, off the bottle they should be good for about 10whp. On the juice, they should give you even more. 

Nice build up.


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

Jarek said:


> *Lets be honest.. nothing holds the ground like 'Toyo Proxies'*


can I get an AMEN!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Jarek said:


> *Lets be honest.. nothing holds the ground like 'Toyo Proxies'*











you sure about that?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The ES100s are great tyres for the money and they grip very well in dry and wet. The best rated street tyre currently is the Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3 and the soon to be champ of wet and dry is the Yokohama ADVAN Neova AD07 (although at $250 a tyre, I would expect a better treadwear rating than the high 100s ).


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

Self Fornicator said:


> you sure about that?


man those are agressive looking!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I didn't know there was such a thing as being DONE with a car. Satisfied maybe. Low on ideas, sure. done when the car is sold.


----------

